# What do I focus on?



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

Look at the bullseye and bring the pin down to the target.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Not so simple a question actually.

A lot depends on you and your "style" and brain focus. Also it depends on what style of archery you are talking about. More info in that area would be helpful.. (recurve, compound, Hunter, 3d, spot) judging by your picture, you shoot compound. Maybe more about your style would be helpful.

Some find it easier to focus on the bullseye and let their pin float around the center. Some find it easier to shoot with no pin and use an aperture, then let the bullseye "draw" their aim to the center of the aperture.. If you shoot with a scope, with a drilled center or dot, you may have to focus on the bullseye just to get it to clarify. If you shoot with a ring instead of a dot on a scope, you may have to focus on the sight in order to even see it..

Some people for what ever reason find one works better than another. No rhyme or reason in some cases. Sometimes just switching from time to time helps with long term shooting consistency.


----------



## GreenFrogman (Nov 10, 2012)

dchan said:


> Not so simple a question actually.
> 
> A lot depends on you and your "style" and brain focus. Also it depends on what style of archery you are talking about. More info in that area would be helpful.. (recurve, compound, Hunter, 3d, spot) judging by your picture, you shoot compound. Maybe more about your style would be helpful.
> 
> ...


Well, I was hoping there would be a "right" way to shoot it. lol. You are correct I do shoot compound, I have a tubed, hooded peep and 5 pin sight. I bought the bow to hunt, but recently have been really trying to sharpen my precision. I've been trying to hit golf tees and even a tiny error results in a miss. That led me to ask this question, just to see if there was a correct way to do it to make me more precise. 

Thank you for your help I really appreciate it.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

For the many who shoot pins (such as I) I focus on the spot I want to hit. There are 2 types of aiming - conscious and subconscious. Your conscious aiming is "you" focusing on the golf tee. Your subconscious aiming would be your mind bringing the pin back to center - the golf tee. While aiming your not (or at least you shouldn't) be telling yourself "a little left, no a little right, now a little higher, nope a little lower........You are focused on the spot you want to hit and the subconscious mind is brining the the pin back to the center. 

Trust your form and trust what your mind sees. Not what you perceive.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi there green frog mam, and welcome to AT. your simple Q... i gotta say this ; you are at the range trying to hit a spot, a small one . right? so why focus on anything else. you must have your mind focused on this spot 100% nothing else. if anything else crosses your mind let down and start over.... burn this spot in the mind keep thinking find the center, find the center like noted above from subconscious..example...when you started to drive. you were thinking i gotta hit the brakes or gas more gas you think i gotta turn , i gotta turn more.. now your older you drive with the subconscious. you are at a different stage.. ill bet you cant give me a detailed description of your last car drive. you cant tell me anything, [ unless you hit a deer or a car or saw a pretty gal ] you do this automatic .this is how your shooting should be.everything should be auto so your free to aim ....at that tiny spot......nothing else......im in st charles mo if you need help.....coach mike farmer


----------



## GreenFrogman (Nov 10, 2012)

I will certainly try to implement that. I am consciously trying to adjust the pin while I shoot so maybe a more instinctive form of aiming will be more effective.


----------



## GreenFrogman (Nov 10, 2012)

Mike, if I may call you that, I may just look you up. I think a coach may go a long way towards helping me. Thanks for the input!


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*archery*

Hello,

GreenFrogman
i dont know how long youve been in archery but if you dont know you have a good club in your town .
you should check out as you may find some local help that is close to you .

http://www.mobowhunters.org/
NOMO Bowhunters Archery Assoc
TS2



GreenFrogman said:


> Mike, if I may call you that, I may just look you up. I think a coach may go a long way towards helping me. Thanks for the input!


----------



## GreenFrogman (Nov 10, 2012)

I am pretty new just started in September. I don't know about any clubs in town but I am sure there are some. I'll look at that site to see what I find.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mike can definitely help. He has helped me alot in my shooting in the last year or so


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

GreenFrogman said:


> Mike, if I may call you that, I may just look you up. I think a coach may go a long way towards helping me. Thanks for the input!


I've gotten to know Mike here on the forums and I can tell you that would be one of the smartest things you could do. Second by only a little is to join the local club that Targetshooter2 posted.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Focas on the X-ring and let the pin come into it. I think a person named Griv had a very good write up on this subject along with shooting full rounds at 10 yards for a month and building off this routine. Trust me it works.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

GreenFrogman said:


> Mike, if I may call you that, I may just look you up. I think a coach may go a long way towards helping me. Thanks for the input!


If you live within 500 miles of Mike... it will be worth the drive!
In one hour at the range, he will have you months ahead of where you're at right now!

Do it!


----------

